# starting a nano



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hello,

im thinking of setting up a 1.5 gallon nano.

im thinking about maybe 1 fish + snails for algae + mushroom and button polyp frags... which store would have the cheapest selections?

thanks everyone!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think there is any fish suitable for a 1.5 gallon, if you want fish I would say 10 gallon is the minimum.

As far as the rest is concerned Sea U Marine in Markham and Oakville Reef Gallery is probably your best places in the gta.

explor3r, is a great source for zoanthids and button polyp frags.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks chris!

what is the going price for cuc snails?

i was thinking of a nano fish such as a clown goby or something bcuz im thinking of making a HOB sump/refugium so the water will be more stable even with a fish in it.

i could always just for a shrimp tho... how much do skunk and fire shrimps go for around the GTA?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well depending on what snails you get and where you get them, I have seen them vary from $1 and $5. For snails I would highly recommend Sea U Marine because of there pricing as well as stock. I have yet to see them out of stock when it comes to snails.

As far as the fish situation. When I say there is no fish suitable for a 1.5 gallon I am not meaning paramater wise I am reffering to the fact that it is not fair to keep the animal in that small of an environment. Think of it as you having to live in a closet for the rest of your life (not a huge walk in closet either).

As for the shrimp, they once again vary depending on where and what type of shrimp you get but they usually go for $10 - $40. Just like the fish however I don't think I would recommend you putting one in a 1.5 gallon.

To be completely honest with you. I wouldn't go any smaller than a 10 gallon and would strongly suggest even going up to a 20 gallon.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

caker_chris said:


> To be completely honest with you. I wouldn't go any smaller than a 10 gallon and would strongly suggest even going up to a 20 gallon.


Most of my reading has even suggested no smaller than a 30gal if you want fish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is this your first tank?

1.5g is pushing the limits of what experienced 'pico' tank keepers are doing. If you can afford it (both in space and cost), go MUCH bigger. The minimum I'd recommend is 5g, but 15 - 20 would be a better starting point for a whole bunch of reason, the least not being the stability.

If you're going for fish, 15 - 20g is fine.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

For all my future Pico Reefs, I will be plumbing the pico sized display tanks, into a large sump. I did maintain a 10G nano successfully, but moving to a pico sized tank was so very limiting in every way.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

speaking from experience, smaller is actually harder for marine. for any tank really... with alrger tanks you get stability. I tried out a 10 gallon reef tank years back, did not go very well. over a number of months i addes fish and inverts, 1 fish ended up throwing EVERYTHING out of whack, with a good amount of live rock.

I now have a 29 gallon set up with over 50 lbs of liverock and it's MUCH more stable and easy to maintain. any small change in a small tank could be disastrous. 

I know myself I will never attempt another small tank. too many uncontrolable variables and lack of stability.

And a second note, just think how you would feel being locked in a tiny room your entire life. Do you really want to put a poor fish in a little tiny 1.5 gallon room? 

Please do not take this as me trying to change your mind on the tank, but rather to inform you of some of the troubles you may encounter. for inverts only you can probably gret away with it, but fish add a tremendous bioload on a small tank.

there are many other people on this forum that can probably give you a much better idea of what to expect with a nano tank, hopefully they will be posting here for you


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

my 5 gal cost me over $200 just in set up alone...

the smaller it is the more of a PITA it is... BUT having said that, no one said I could do it and I did.

Read, learn and don't duplicate other's mistakes.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hey, thanks for all the feedback

ive actually had an 8 gallon before. it did great with both fish, inverts and corals... until i moved to canada and everything just died off under my cousins care... or lack of it -_-"

but yea, im just wondering whats the best place to find cheap livestock as i want to keep it as simple and as economical as possible.


thanks guys!


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

if you've done marine before you should know there is no cheap and economical way. I learned that the hard way  I have at least $800 invested in my 29 gallon... And i'm still not done. I'm currently making a nice HOB fuge out of acrylic for it.

Cutting cost up front sometimes works, which i did on a skimmer, only to end up spending money on a better one shortly after. on a tank that size skimming isn't necessary if you keep up on water changes (from what i've heard) but you still end it with low stability because of that.

Best of luck in your project!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

well as economical as possible.

i have a friend bringing equipment for me from oversea, sand, rock, flakes, hydrometers, etc. so it will be more economical 

its a 7.5 inch high tank so im not gona waste money spending a lot on lights just for shrooms n softies... so thinking of either the coralife 13w PL 10,000k bulb for the fixture i alrdy have, or a coralife 20w 50/50 screwinbulb... whichever comes more economical 

the most i see myself spending on is probably an aquaclear 50 or 70 to convert as a refugium... what are your thoughts and advice on this?

thanks for all your inputs, its been informative


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

just pick up a used one for a fuge. no need to buy a new one. just keep in mind it is a very small tank, so flow will be an issue on the fuge. the 70's move a LOT of water. and for a fuge you want slower moving water. someone correct me if i'm wrong here please. I've read lots of articles on people using the aquaclear filters and just tossing in an external pump to push water through it at a slower rate. But being a smaller tank that would occupy tank space. 

You can probably pull the intake tubing up a little bit, maybe that would reduce some flow? not too sure on that though. Some research will probably help you out there. Google is a great help for everthing DIY lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I used a AC110 fuge on a ten gallon tank. Worked great.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yea i saw a 2nd hand AC 110, but my tank is only 10 inches wide so its not gona fit the 110. 

since its a small tank, i wanted the AC 70 to add the highest possible volume of water... but if i find an AC50 for a cheap price id jump on that instead.

DEFINITELY not worth getting a new one... tho it is very tempting. a 2nd hand without any media would be perfect. i have a U-bar for skimming from another filter which will reduce the rate of flow if i can get it to fit. i have a small impeller right now, not an aquaclear so im not sure whether it will fit... if not, ill just cut the 3 blades off the 6 blade impeller... i read it slows the flow rate considerably... there are many things you can do... extending the pipe and creating force will probably slow down the rate... but since ive never owned one ill only know when i get it and experiment with it.

im in no rush to starting, just planning everything out and slowly picking up old equipment... prob start in a month or so. n slowly build on what i dont have.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Basically what I was saying is that I didn't need to slow down the filter for the tank's size. I did modify the intake, but I do not believe it constricted flow. Cheato grew fine in the high flow, and i also put a skimmer inside the AC110.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I might have a used ac70 or ac50 that I could sell you if you were interested.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

PM sent pls check


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I will take a look at what I can dig up on Sunday because I am away for the weekend.


----------

